
Microsoft’s AI has learnt how to write its own code and create its own programs - emilong
http://www.globalfuturist.org/2017/02/microsofts-ai-has-learnt-how-to-write-its-own-code-and-create-its-own-programs/
======
CapacitorSet
This looks like an overview for laymen. Is there a more technical and detailed
report?

~~~
brudgers
On HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=sea...](https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=opensearch&query=deepcoder&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

